# Goat Butting new LGDs.



## DigitalDiva (Sep 8, 2017)

Greetings, 

We are new homesteaders trying to get everything going here. Recently purchased two LGD pups about 16 weeks old who were raised with sheep. We are trying to incorporate them into our new two doeling herd. The bigger doeling does not seem to have an issue with the new additions. The smaller doeling, however, has taken to head butting the pups. We have tried keeping them separated for a few days then bringing them back together, but the little goat seems to be protective of food and water and prime sleeping spots. Now the two pups are scared of her, and don't want to have anything to do with her most of the time. She gets weird walking to and from barn to pasture, and in the barn around the hay mangers. But when we put them all out on pasture, they will all lay down together and seem to get along okay. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd start with keeping them separate for now.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Sep 8, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> I'd start with keeping them separate for now.


Thanks. Was wondering if we were moving too quickly.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I have several goats who don't want the LGDs anywhere near them and will chase the dog away
Those goats were not raised around dogs

Dog gets out of the way 

If you separate now you may just be postponing the fact that the goat has to get used to the dog or the dog has to learn to give the goat some room


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

But at 16 weeks old and showing fear of the goat, I don't think that is good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats are good teachers for pups, they tell them to keep their distance and any smart pup should abide by those rules set. The pup will learn what it can and cannot do and respect that space. 
Mine who was hit from time to time, even today gets hit by a goat when he isn't paying attention and in the way or whatever the goat is thinking at the time, to new kids on the ground. 
If though, the goat is really hurting the pup and doesn't just slam once, and continues to bash the pup or chases the dog down, is another story. That goat needs removed. 
Otherwise, it is a good learning tool. Just be sure the goat isn't getting out of control. Use you best judgment.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you all so much for you input. I cannot tell if the goat is really hurting the pups or not. They seem to be quite sensitive. For example, while doing a perimeter walk I stepped on a stick which then raised up and bumped the girl pup on her hind leg. This set her off into peals of yipping and shaking. At times, it almost seems as though the goat is trying to play with them. I haven't witnessed her beating at them while they are down. 

We thought the pups were acting scared, but yesterday the male got out of his pen and found his way down to the goats to lay with them. So now we aren't sure if it is fear or just learning the ropes as was suggested above. 

Again, thanks so much for all the input. Truly helpful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pups do get scared at things. 
Think of it this way, if someone sneaks up on us, we jump too right? That was the same as the stick, sneaking up on her.
For the pup, it is life and learning about things, totally normal.

As long as the goats aren't set out to hurt the pups, they will all learn to adapt to one another, it may take time for the little girl. Being more timid.
She will learn from the male, things are OK and start relaxing more as she gets use to the situation. 

Don't allow the pups to play with the goats, nip it quick. Discipline when they get out of line. 
I know it can be cute to watch when they are young but, they can get overly excited and start to chase and harm the goats or worse.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh no the dog isn't trying to play with the goat. I think the goat is trying to play with the pups but the pups are huge babies. The goat is a hilarious spunky girl and I think she intimidates the heck out of the dogs. The male pup is a bigger baby than the female is! Lol! I have raised house dogs from pups, and I have never met canines who are as sensitive as these two pups are.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They will mature eventually and get use to things, as the goats will. 

Sounds like they will be OK with time.

Anytime there is something new in their space, goats investigate and may pounce at the pups, but staying their distance. And some will go smell them. 
They are unsure, like the pups are. Just watch them.


----------

